# Diesel Wagon!!



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

GM is releasing a diesel wagon this September in Europe. I wonder if GM has plans to release other diesel models, besides the sedan in the United States? What are your thoughts? Does the United States have a market for a diesel wagon?

2012 Chevrolet Cruze Wagon


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...previously, GM has said "NO!" to either the *hatchback* and *station wagon *Cruzes coming to North America...who knows if they'll _"...see the light..." _and possibly change their *other* mind.


----------



## DuluthCruze (Aug 14, 2012)

I tried to hold out for a US-bound diesel, especially a diesel wagon. Finally gave up on GM seeing the light and had to settle for a gasser sedan. Hopefully in 3 years or so I'll be able to trade in on a diesel wagon Cruze. People in this country are diesel misinformed, and it seems few manufacturers have the balls to market a diesel car. Funny how VW sells every single TDI it brings to this country and usually gets full MSRP for them. I strongly considered getting a Jetta TDI wagon this time, but I wanted a domestic brand in my driveway. Wake up please GM!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

DuluthCruze said:


> I tried to hold out for a US-bound diesel, especially a diesel wagon. Finally gave up on GM seeing the light and had to settle for a gasser sedan. Hopefully in 3 years or so I'll be able to trade in on a diesel wagon Cruze. People in this country are diesel misinformed, and it seems few manufacturers have the balls to market a diesel car. Funny how VW sells every single TDI it brings to this country and usually gets full MSRP for them. I strongly considered getting a Jetta TDI wagon this time, but I wanted a domestic brand in my driveway. *Wake up please GM!*


...unfortunately, all *I* hear is lots of *GMNA* _*SNORING*_...what do _you_ hear?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

They might have to if there not able to move very many 13's Cruzes.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh man i'd totally buy that in black. GM needs to release wagons to the US because the caddy cts sportswagon is a little outta my price range.


----------

